# Puppy Farm 2



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

AFAIK a considerable number of puppies are brought in from the continent. Does anyone know if there is a limit imposed by the tunnel or ferries on the number of animals that can be transported per vehicle? We've often seen vans at Eurotunnel with what appears to be rows and rows of cages inside. I there was a limit of say 4, that may make importing puppies less profitable.


Malcolm


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know but I'm sure it makes no difference to those who ply that trade...as they did even when the 6 month quarantine was in operation.


----------



## Loopyloo792 (Mar 10, 2018)

There seems to be a strict system to dogs coming in and out of euro tunnel/ferry etc. As I dog show myself in the UK and aboard I was amazed how many do the same. I imagine it has been heaving over the last few weeks with crufts. 
I know a lady whom has 20 Pomeranians so has three cages in a car yet someone like me has 4 cages but only two dogs the others are for doggy needs. I am checked vigorously but I imagine the pom lady is a logistical nightmare. Yet she is above board papers chipped etc. I think they do find a way the same as people trying to get in and the best we can do is punish those that flout the law. 

Lyn


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There has been a big trade in Eastern Europeans (mainly Romanians I believe) farming puppies and bringing them into the UK on false Veterinary Certificates and Passports. It is widely known now and I presume that Border officials will be looking out for this trade.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They bring them in under age . The legal requirement is that they must be 15 weeks so that they are fully vaccinated. They come in, with all sorts of ailments, at the cutest age for a quick sale. All documents are false. Those that are seized have to go into quarantine. Customs officers can not always tell th age so many slip through and end up costing their unsuspecting owner a fortune, that is if they survive.


----------

